# Bought a 2006 Hyundai Sonata!!!



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

With only 104k miles on it!!!









Do you know what the best part is???
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.....wait for it....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.....Wait For It!!!....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
THERE'S NO AUX JACK!! Bwahahahahhaha!!! I can't wait for the first snot nosed sorority brat to burst into tears when I give her the unfortunate news!!!!!!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

B


MadTownUberD said:


> With only 104k miles on it!!!
> 
> View attachment 154725
> 
> ...


But it does have Cassette player !

Not a bad looking car

I would drive it.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

//Mpower baby!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Hope its not the v-6


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> With only 104k miles on it!!!
> 
> View attachment 154725
> 
> ...


Looks perfect for Uber. How much $? What's it like to drive? Mpg?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

$3000. I would say it's in "good" condition. Not falling apart but there are some dings/scratches on the exterior and some stains on the interior. But it's a comfy ride and the interior/trunk and very roomy!

It's the 4-cylinder 5-speed manual version...I specifically sought that out. 31+ MPG highway. I could buy another ///M shifter knob and have it installed as a joke. 

It does have a radio and CD player. The equalizer is hilarious: it has presets Classical, Pop, Rock, Jazz (or you can set your own). I typically crank the bass, leave the mid range alone, and tweak the treble. I could always buy some BlueTooth speakers eventually if I really felt the need, and do Pandora etc. or let pax use BT.

Starting to think about cool lighting, like SadUber lol.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> $3000. I would say it's in "good" condition. Not falling apart but there are some dings/scratches on the exterior and some stains on the interior. But it's a comfy ride and the interior/trunk and very roomy!


Sounds great, and the price bracket was right for UberX pax. Was it from Craigslist?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Sounds great, and the price bracket was right for UberX pax. Was it from Craigslist?


Yup! Went to the meeting in Milwaukee packin'. The guy was harmless. I gave him his asking price because it was fair.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yup! Went to the meeting in Milwaukee packin'. The guy was harmless. I gave him his asking price because it was fair.


Perfect UberX car , I like cars like that because they have decent back seat room . I hate driving a small car (3series) for Uber and having to adjust my seating position or move the passenger seat back and forth to accommodate paxs


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Wth? As an uber passenger I would expect a 2015 or newer, aux, and water. Where do you store the cooler for thirsty pax?


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Wth? As an uber passenger I would expect a 2015 or newer, aux, and water. Where do you store the cooler for thirsty pax?


I know when I order uber pool I get pissed when they don't have water or air conditioned seats


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Congrats, that really is a good car for UberX. I've seen some extremely durable Hyundai's. The manual transmission might be rough on the arm after a long day driving but great fuel economy especially with rising gas prices. You have to figure the car easily has half it's life left so great find. With the current Uber and Lyft rates passengers don't need anything special.


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

Do these have timing belts or chains? If a belt, you may want to look at replacing it if it hasn't been done already. But either way, a perfect car for Uber.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

kevink said:


> Do these have timing belts or chains? If a belt, you may want to look at replacing it if it hasn't been done already. But either way, a perfect car for Uber.


Thanks for the input. I am having the following done:
- oil change
- cabin air filter change
- manual ****** oil change
- new right rear brakes (including caliper) - seized up from sitting too long. Brake line flush

Does a timing belt/chain require only one gasket? I.e. the cover that attached to that end of the engine?


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

That car has a timing chain shouldn't have to worry about it yet . I'd maybe check out the tensioner around 120k miles or so. I'm not super familiar with Hyundai products but I don't recall ever hearing any issues on the 4cyl with the chain . I know the 6cyl had a major recall



MadTownUberD said:


> Thanks for the input. I am having the following done:
> - oil change
> - cabin air filter change
> - manual ****** oil change
> ...


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> That car has a timing chain shouldn't have to worry about it yet . I'd maybe check out the tensioner around 120k miles or so. I'm not super familiar with Hyundai products but I don't recall ever hearing any issues on the 4cyl with the chain . I know the 6cyl had a major recall


Thanks man I really appreciate it. Great advice on UP.

The car is great on the interior...I think my pax will love it. I just ordered a Bluetooth to FM radio adapter thing from Amazon for $33.

So yeah the idea is to put way fewer miles on the BMW, and like take it out once a week to keep it from having problems. The Hyundai is going to be the workhorse.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Thanks man I really appreciate it. Great advice on UP.
> 
> The car is great on the interior...I think my pax will love it. I just ordered a Bluetooth to FM radio adapter thing from Amazon for $33.
> 
> So yeah the idea is to put way fewer miles on the BMW, and like take it out once a week to keep it from having problems. The Hyundai is going to be the workhorse.


That's the way to do it , I split up my Ubering between 4 cars (really 3 as I almost never use my BMW) that way none of them get an insane amount of miles . I'm about to add a 5th car soon , gonna buy a mini van in the $2-3k range to use periodically especially on Bar nights when I go back to doing that

edit :: I should have noted I rent my cars out on Turo hence why I keep buying new ones , growing the fleet


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> That's the way to do it , I split up my Ubering between 4 cars (really 3 as I almost never use my BMW) that way none of them get an insane amount of miles . I'm about to add a 5th car soon , gonna buy a mini van in the $2-3k range to use periodically especially on Bar nights when I go back to doing that
> 
> edit :: I should have noted I rent my cars out on Turo hence why I keep buying new ones , growing the fleet


I actually had a rider tell me about Turo. Nice Indian guy. I don't think we have it in Madison and I live in a small city in an adjacent county.

By adding the Sonata but dropping the BMW miles down to about 6k/yr, my insurance only went up like $44/mo. My estimated gas savings (both from economy and grade) are about $66/mo. Win-win.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I actually had a rider tell me about Turo. Nice Indian guy. I don't think we have it in Madison and I live in a small city in an adjacent county.
> 
> By adding the Sonata but dropping the BMW miles down to about 6k/yr, my insurance only went up like $44/mo. My estimated gas savings (both from economy and grade) are about $66/mo. Win-win.


Yeah it's a cool program ,wife and I are also planning on doing everything and boat rental soon also . Good excuse to buy toys and have them generate a little income when you're not using them . If turo goes well I'm planning on getting a 2014 M5 next spring to rent out and drive lol


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Update!!! I just ordered one of these last night:

https://www.gogroove.com/GOgroove-F...ereo-Bluetooth-FM-Transmitter-Charger-pid8419


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Those work really well .


----------

